# France, to go or not to go?



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Never been to France (except the Calais bit)....been to Netherlands, Belgium, Switzerland, Austria, Luxemburg, Germany (lived there for 18 years!), Norway, Sweden, Finland, Denmark etc!
We never go south as we have no desire for hot weather.
Can't decide between further east or bite the bullet and enter expat land.
Food and wine are of no interest :roll: 
Scenery is our forte  
Got 2% in my school French exams and not likely to improve on that!
Been caravanning/Motorhoming for 50 years. :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*yes*

Yes, Annecy and Cavaliere are my favourites


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Food and wine are of no interest _

_no desire for hot weather_

Might as well stay in UK then :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ted

If it's scenery you want, the Lot, the Dordogne, the Ardeche, Gorges of the Tarn, or any of the mountainous bits near the Spanish or Swiss borders.

Give it a shot - you can always dive off to your usual stamping grounds if you don't like it.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We cross the channel two or three times a year and have talked about visiting Prague this year. However Northern France is so much nearer!
If it works out we can go further south later in the year.
Thanks for the sensible comments :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

EJB said:


> .............................Thanks for the sensible comments :wink:


Sensible comments - on MHF?

Wow - things are improving :lol: :lol: :lol:

How about you satisfy your urge for Prague and come back with a report on places of interest, routes, best campsites etc etc - with good gps co-ords (decimal) and in the meantime we'll gather more info for your French trip next year, or the year after or the year after or........


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ted,

You could follow the east side of France down via the Vosges/Alsace region, some lovely lumpy bits there.
Then if its not your cuppa tea nip across into familiar territory in Germany.

Pete


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Go to Frrance?

Nah! I wouldn't bother, the place is full of French and expats

Much better stay in the UK. It's pretty cosmopolitan nowadays I here. 

When out and about if you half close your eyes and just listen and use your imagination to the sounds around you, you could be anywhere you want to be in the world  :roll: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Scattycat said:


> Go to Frrance?
> 
> Nah! I wouldn't bother, the place is full of French and expats
> 
> ...


Totally agree Scattycat.
Stay in good ole Blighty Ted and keep up with the general malaise.
If you venture into darkest France you might see how England was 50 years ago.

Ray.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Go to France but outside of July and August, when the majority of Brits visit on mass.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with all of those who say to stay in the UK......

France would not be suitable for you - there is lots of great food and wine, some superb places to visit and lots of scenery that goes up and down, but if you campare that with the UK;

there are up and down bits in loads of the UK - including the £ which is always going up and down....

there are loads more whines in the UK than in France

and look at the variety of food in the UK - McDonalds, Burger King, Kentucky Chicken to mention only three

all (well many, well some) of the people there speak English, even if you cannot understand them due to their local peculiarities from e.g. Newastle, Birmingham or North of Hadrian's very important wall....

So I think staying there will be the best option for you (and for us too as we don't need yet more Brits clogging up our deserted roads.....)

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends why you want to visit Prague - both destinations are interesting, culturally. 

We found Prague also a bit like re-visiting our childhood. When we visited 3 years ago, smoking was still allowed in the pubs - it felt like very few people didn't smoke. 

France has an incredible diverse range of scenery.

Language should never be a barrier to travel - all that matters is politeness and respect.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Our main holidays are always in June and September.
Not many places in the UK that we haven't visited. 
Of the vast number that we have visited we actually found somewhere to park in a few of them  

PS. Never been in a McDonalds or Burger King etc although we did have a pizza in Norway a couple of years ago.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you stay away from France - nasty country full of Foreigners wearing berets and moustaches, smelling of garlic, strings of onions around their necks and riding bicycles (and that's only the Women!) - it will leave more space for the rest of us who do like to visit.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*France is the best motorhomer destination of all!*

Now all the jokers have had their say, ... I fell in love with France while doing French for my A-levels!

The cultural diversity and variety from region to region is its most appealing aspect. Whichever region you decide to visit, the next one is different in terms of climate, peoples and physical geography.

My suggestion would be to get a Michelin Guide Vert and learn a bit about the various regions. I'm sure one or more will inspire you, then get the edition covering the region of your choice for the detail of what to see and do.

Wherever you go the food is great and the welcome. And where it's not crawling with Poms, you'll find the Nederlanders - they love it too.

It'll be great, go have fun!

Viv


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

If you don't want to travel too far but want some great scenery Google the "Suisse Normande", we went there some years ago and loved it. However if you like views and old buildings then the Loire is a good bet. Not overly far, and lots of places to stay, including many Aires. Enjoy!!

Gary.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: France is the best motorhomer destination of all!*



HermanHymer said:


> Now all the jokers have had their say, ... I fell in love with France while doing French for my A-levels!
> 
> The cultural diversity and variety from region to region is its most appealing aspect. Whichever region you decide to visit, the next one is different in terms of climate, peoples and physical geography.
> 
> ...


Hi Viv, Who's joking!? :lol:

Off topic I know, but, how and where are you nowadays?
Mike& Lin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Do what suits you. It is worth visiting other countries to get a feel of the culture, but always have an escape route.
We love France for mortorhoming and Spain for a fly holiday. Holland suits us for a relaxing time.
Plan to do Nordics for Arctic circle this summer, but we do not know if it will be to our liking.
My advice is that you should go where you want to and leave the countries that do not turn you on.
Gerry


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Unless covered under "etc" I note that Ireland is not mentioned. Its hard to beat the West coast, Ring of Kerry, Achill, The Burren etc etc. And thats just a few in the south. NI is just as beautiful. No need to worry about hot sunny weather either!! And Guinness is much more beneficial than wine! Join us for the Gathering this year.


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

In my opinion France is OK, but given the chance I would head east. Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Ukraine all preferable and better value.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

504329ft is obviouslt determined to make a point or three.... 8O 

easily done when MHF seems to hang and does nothing so you press "Submit" again - we have all done it ! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If its scenery your after then be aware that much of Northern France is flat and boring IMO. Normandy and Brittany are lovely but the central northern bit in the middle from the Loire upwards and as far east until you get to the Alsace and the Alps is a bit dull (IMO) as far as scenery is concerned.

However. From the Alsace down through the Rhone Alps to the Southern French Alps (Alps Haute Provence) is out of this world. You could then pretty much from the French Southern Alps cut a line from the Italian Border across from Provence to the Dordogne and Lot and you would never be disappointed. 

I disagree with Ralph though. These places I mention are great places to be in July and August as for one it so vast you can easily loose yourself from the crowds and secondly they have the Aires system so you can still find somewhere overnight for free (or nearly free).


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
After a year doing Germany and previously Spain and Portugal we're planning to just drift around France this year down from Luxembourg to the Cote d'Azur and back via the Auvergne. 

It's the unexpected places off the beaten track we come across that makes France our favourite destination.

Steve


----------

